# Moderators Test 101 (or where is your mind...???)



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

So you are applying to become a "SINGLETREE" Super Moderator. This is the first test.......not "really" of the content, but where your prospective originates. 

I say "INNUENDO" lives in the mind of the reader, and NOT in the content of what is read......






Making a baby.... 
This is hilarious! 
There is not one dirty word in it, and it is funny! 


The Smiths were unable to conceive children and decided to use a surrogate father to start their family. On the day the proxy father was to arrive, Mr. Smith kissed his wife goodbye and said, 'Well, I'm off now. The man should be here soon.' 

Half an hour later, just by chance, a door-to-door baby photographer happened to ring the doorbell, hoping to make a sale. 'Good morning, Ma'am', he said, 'I've come to....' 

'Oh, no need to explain,' Mrs. Smith cut in, embarrassed, 'I've been expecting you.' 

'Have you really?' said the photographer. 'Well, that's good. Did you know babies are my specialty?' 

'Well that's what my husband and I had hoped. Please come in and have a seat !. 

After a moment she asked, blushing, 'Well, where do we start?' 

'Leave everything to me. I usually try two in the bathtub, one on the couch, and perhaps a couple on the bed. And sometimes the living room floor is fun. You can really spread out there.' 

'Bathtub, living room floor? No wonder it didn't work out for Harry and me!' 

'Well, Ma'am, none of us can guarantee a good one every time. But if we try several different positions and I shoot from six or seven angles, I'm sure you'll be pleased with the results.' 

'My, that's a lot!', gasped Mrs. Smith. 

'Ma'am, in my line of work a man has to take his time. I'd love to be In and out in five minutes, but I'm sure you'd be disappointed with that.' 

'Don't I know it,' said Mrs. Smith quietly. 

The photographer opened his briefcase and pulled out a portfolio of his baby pictures. 'This was done on the top of a bus,' he said. 

'Oh, my gosh !' Mrs. Smith exclaimed, grasping at her throat. 

'And these twins turned out exceptionally well - when you consider their mother was so difficult to work with.' 

'She was difficult?' asked Mrs. Smith. 

'Yes, I'm afraid so. I finally had to take her to the park to get the job done right. People were crowding around four and five deep to get a good look' 

'Four and five deep?' said Mrs. Smith, her eyes wide with amazement. 

'Yes', the photographer replied. 'And for more than three hours, too. The mother was constantly squealing and yelling - I could hardly concentrate, and when darkness approached I had to rush my shots. Finally, when the squirrels began nibbling on my equipment, I just had to pack it all in.' 

Mrs. Smith leaned forward. 'Do you mean they actually chewed on your, uh...equipment?' 

'It's true, Ma'am, yes.. Well, if you're ready, I'll set-up my tripod and we can get to work right away.' 

'Tripod?' 

'Oh yes, Ma'am. I need to use a tripod to rest my Canon on. It's much too big to be held in the hand very long.'
 Mrs. Smith fainted!!!
​


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Will it get reported by someone who's reality is predisposed to viewing everything as disgusting.......??? My guess is yes, most likely, however the content is 100% pure approved for the reading of humans of all ages. Any interpretation originates not in the content, but in the history and ground of being which the reader brings forth. 

Innuendo which is judged as inappropriate, originates NOT in the content, but in the mind'set of the reader. I say there'fore it is the reader whom is inappropriate and not the content.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

If you are so terribly unhappy here, have you thought about finding another "home"? In the past few weeks you have really ragged on the participants and moderators of HT. And before you get your panties in a wad, I'm not asking you to leave, but just suggesting you might be happier someplace else since you obviously hate being in this place.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> Will it get reported by someone who's reality is predisposed to viewing everything as disgusting.......??? My guess is yes, most likely, however the content is 100% pure approved for the reading of humans of all ages. Any interpretation originates not in the content, but in the history and ground of being which the reader brings forth.
> 
> Innuendo which is judged as inappropriate, originates NOT in the content, but in the mind'set of the reader. I say there'fore it is the reader whom is inappropriate and not the content.


I get your frustration.
I understand, that ST used to be a super cool place, and now, it's different.
I understand, that HT used to be a super cool place, and now, it too, is different.......

"They" keep telling me "oh it's change, things change, go w/ the flow, don't get stuck in a rut, bla bla bla"

Sometimes change is not for the better or the good.
Sometimes change, sucks, and that 'very change' can ruin a really good thing. 

I get it.
I am so sick of 'change' I could choke and die.

It's not 'prudes' reporting the posts.......it's the wa baby police.


Keep posting friend. I'm reading.......


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> e.
> 
> It's not 'prudes' reporting the posts......*.it's the wa baby police from GC*.
> Their posts get reported all the time (as they should) and every once in a blue moon, they get altered or deleted......so they go around reporting posts just to be a PITB.
> ...


I am curious why you think that? Why would anyone in GC report someone in ST posting a bit of innuendo? I admit I did not see the posts that caused the problems. The stuff in ST usually gets deleted before I ever see it.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

painterswife said:


> I am curious why you think that? Why would anyone in GC report someone in ST posting a bit of innuendo? I admit I did not see the posts that caused the problems. The stuff in ST usually gets posted before I ever see it.


GOOOOOOOOOD Morning sunshine!
Right on que!!

To coin a catchy little phase to answer your curious question:

IMO, yes my opinion.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Merry Christmas !


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Laura Zone 5 said:


> GOOOOOOOOOD Morning sunshine!
> Right on que!!
> 
> To coin a catchy little phase to answer your curious question:
> ...


I get it throwing shade with no facts.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> Merry Christmas !


Merry Christmas to you too!!


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I am interested in facilitating a positive change, that is never achieved by running away.




Belfrybat said:


> If you are so terribly unhappy here, have you thought about finding another "home"? In the past few weeks you have really ragged on the participants and moderators of HT. And before you get your panties in a wad, I'm not asking you to leave, but just suggesting you might be happier someplace else since you obviously hate being in this place.


----------



## Tommyice (Dec 5, 2010)

Laura and Painterswife the two of you obviously have not finished a tango you may have started over in General Chat. Perhaps you should pick up the music back over there. 

Shrek and Terri would be well within the guidelines for closing this thread for "importing other bullhockey from another forum." I hope they don't--it would only give Sourdough discouragement.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Tommyice said:


> Laura and Painterswife the two of you obviously have not finished a tango you may have started over in General Chat. Perhaps you should pick up the music back over there.
> 
> Shrek and Terri would be well within the guidelines for closing this thread for "importing other bullhockey from another forum." I hope they don't--it would only give Sourdough discouragement.


Actually what Laura has intimated has been broached a few times here in this forum now. I asked why someone would think that. It is well known that those with tamer sensibilities in this section of the forum often report anything that gets too spicy for them. Passing these reports as coming from another forum is not beneficial to this discussion.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

and a Happy New Year...


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> I am interested in facilitating a positive change, that is never achieved by running away.


So how does starting threads "Kill Singletree-chop it down", "Close Singletree..." and "Looking for a new playground" play into anything positive?

From what I can see you are unhappy here in this forum. Complaining is probably not going to change that. If you want to effect positive changes, then perhaps being more positive yourself might help.


----------



## coolrunnin (Aug 28, 2010)

I think it's a lack of sunlight


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

They stimulate thinking, and stimulate discussion. Both are useful tools to achieve change.



Belfrybat said:


> So how does starting threads "Kill Singletree-chop it down", "Close Singletree..." and "Looking for a new playground" play into anything positive?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

well the days are getting longer, so maybe things will get brighter


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Look in the mirror.........your the one doing the sniveling and complaining....:shrug:




Belfrybat said:


> From what I can see you are unhappy here in this forum. Complaining is probably not going to change that. If you want to effect positive changes, then perhaps being more positive yourself might help.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

"One must break a few eggs, if one expects to make an omelet".........:croc:



Belfrybat said:


> From what I can see you are unhappy here in this forum. Complaining is probably not going to change that. If you want to effect positive changes, then perhaps being more positive yourself might help.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Sourdough, I am pretty sure you should have been a lawyer in a past life... 

OneradDad, your comments are cracking me up. Drama and you are not friends it seems. You look on the brighter side of life to keep it from getting to serious and that is a good thing.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Huckleberrie (Sep 23, 2015)

At least Sour is making threads...:benice:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

.......


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

oneraddad said:


> and a Happy New Year...


Happy New Year!!!:rock::heh:


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Tommyice said:


> Laura and Painterswife the two of you obviously have not finished a tango you may have started over in General Chat. Perhaps you should pick up the music back over there.
> 
> Shrek and Terri would be well within the guidelines for closing this thread for "importing other bullhockey from another forum." I hope they don't--it would only give Sourdough discouragement.


Show me. Show me how you came to this conclusion that I brought something from GC?
Cause I didn't.
I brought no prior discussion, topic, argument, etc.
I answered SD's question and gave my opinion......that's still allowed, yes?

I went back and edited my OP to be 'kinder and gentler'.......

But this is NOT the first time a member has posted far and away from GC only to be hounded and pursued by another member.......And I wish I had nothing better to do than to do research and find all of those threads for you, but I don't have the time. I have seen it happen to MORE than one member, by a couple of members.
Nastiness in GC, then it spills into ST or a Horse thread or a goat thread or Alternative Medicine.

So had I brought an argument, conversation, topic, or otherwise from another board, then I would absolutely deserve your verbal rebuke.
But I didn't. And this was not cool.
I was answering SD's complaint, with my opinion. Period.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

> Originally Posted by *Belfrybat*
> 
> _From what I can see you are unhappy here in this forum. Complaining is probably not going to change that. If you want to effect positive changes, then perhaps being more positive yourself might help. _






Sourdough said:


> Look in the mirror.........your the one doing the sniveling and complaining....:shrug:


Where? What have I been complaining about?


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I have a better idea for you..........get a plain sheet of paper and write out your "Signature Line" 100 times.





Belfrybat said:


> [/I]
> 
> 
> 
> Where? What have I been complaining about?


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

oneraddad said:


> Merry Christmas !


 Merry Christmas back at you.

It is a pleasant holiday even with the cold rain we are having here.

I am right now making a "James Bond Egg Nog" for us in my martini shaker for us to enjoy after dinner tonight as we begin my portion of the Holiday week.

Takes longer than a blender but 6 eggs, sugar, milk, cream, cinnamon , nutmeg and a Texas thimble of brandy makes 2 glasses of malt float consistency egg nog after only a few minutes of shaking. 

I think after I get our Goblets of "Bond Nog" poured and in the fridge awaiting her arrival from work, I will finish the second section of my "on the cheap" kitchen countertop container winter garden.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I never heard of James Bond egg nog but that's pretty much the way I make it but I use rum instead of brandy. I'm drinking a glass right now. never did like brandy though. same way with Christmas cakes. the ones mom use to put brandy in I use rum. I think the only reason they used brandy was because they always had it on hand for "medicinal purposes" ~Georgia


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

I try to keep a few cases of Tequila on hand just in case of snake bite. And because there are NO snakes in Alaska, I have to keep using the Tequila so that it get rotated before the "Best By: DATE". It is important that someone be responsible for keeping the first-aid supplies fresh and rotated. It is a demanding enterprise, but someone has to volunteer, and I am all about self sacrifice for my fellow Alaskans.




newfieannie said:


> I think the only reason they used brandy was because they always had it on hand for "medicinal purposes" ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

Sourdough said:


> I try to keep a few cases of Tequila on hand just in case of snake bite. And because there are NO snakes in Alaska, I have to keep using the Tequila so that it get rotated before the "Best By: DATE". It is important that someone be responsible for keeping the first-aid supplies fresh and rotated. It is a demanding enterprise, but someone has to volunteer, and I am all about self sacrifice for my fellow Alaskans.



I dislike wine intensely and it seems everyone around me loves it (yuck) but love tequila. I'm thinking I need to update my first aid kits to simulate yours. Lol no snakes in my neck of the woods either and that is good. Further east there are but not here unless you are right next to the creek. I'm not thankfully. But that's no reason not to have a well stocked first aid kit is it?


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I drink wine myself. there's a couple bottles of Tequila hanging around here somewhere. some guy from Pa brought them to me when he visited with my friend. I might just try it. does it have to be mixed with anything? ~Georgia


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I like mine straight up but some like to do shots using like and salt. There are mixed drinks that a Mexican relative of my sister does but I don't how she does them. Just give me a shot and it's down the hatch for me. I'm not a real sipper unfortunately. Thankfully I don't drink it a lot.


----------



## Echoesechos (Jan 22, 2010)

I've been given some homemade moonshine this Christmas, Apple pie and pumpkin pie. Going to take into town for Christmas so everyone can have some.


----------



## Sourdough (Dec 28, 2011)

Great when mixed with un-inhibited sex.



newfieannie said:


> does it have to be mixed with anything? ~Georgia


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

^^^^^^^^

:hysterical:


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

I also got some moonshine from a friend, I don't drink and really only wanted it because you're not supposed to have. I plan on just letting my friends have a few sips during my Christmas get together.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Sourdough said:


> I have a better idea for you..........get a plain sheet of paper and write out your "Signature Line" 100 times.


Just because I believe in freedom of speech, does not mean I agree with everything being said. You have been extremely negative lately and I called you on it. Perhaps you are the one who needs to look in a mirror. I'll say it again, if you are so unhappy here that you have to pee on anyone and everyone and call for this forum to be shut down, maybe you'd be happy somewhere else.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Echoesechos said:


> I dislike wine intensely and it seems everyone around me loves it (yuck) but love tequila. I'm thinking I need to update my first aid kits to simulate yours. Lol no snakes in my neck of the woods either and that is good. Further east there are but not here unless you are right next to the creek. I'm not thankfully. But that's no reason not to have a well stocked first aid kit is it?



Hope this helps
Pour your whine in a freezer container and let it freeze. 
Pour the part that doesn't freeze In to a glass and drink a shot. 
If you don't like that part repeat. 
Also take the part that did freeze thaw and try that too.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

AmericanStand said:


> Hope this helps
> Pour your whine in a freezer container and let it freeze.
> Pour the part that doesn't freeze In to a glass and drink a shot.
> If you don't like that part repeat.
> Also take the part that did freeze thaw and try that too.


I remember way back when I thought freezing some cloudy homemade wine and separating the ice with the suspended yeast sediment would clear my 18 proof or so wine.

Made it nice and clear . I figured out later it also freeze distilled it to a 30 to 40 proof brandy because throwing out that sediment tainted ice reduced the water.

Only drawback I was warned by a retired whiskey plant master professional distiller was that freeze distillation while increasing the wine to brandy also left the fusial heads and tail runs with the wine that heat flash distilling and refluxing filtered out.

He said limited consumption of freeze brandy would only make the next day hangover a bit louder but drinking it often could give fusal ether and methyl alcohol trace poisoning as those were parts of the heads and tail run separations and were removed away with the proper second x and the third x runs of the "xxx" distilled spirits.

Something I found interesting about the master distiller I knew was both he and his family told me that both during his career at the distillery where he perfected his craft runnin thousands of gallons of white dog in a shift and later testing age barrels and such and during the 10 years of retirement when I knew him, other than an occasional sip taste and spit taste test while testing samples of his work he was literally a tea totaler and preferred sweet tea to the whiskey made and only drank homemade dry blackberry wine after his doctor advised two ounces a day for his heart.


----------



## newcolorado (Jan 31, 2012)

*No wine or liquor at my house for Xmas or New Years. Apple juice and soda. I had coupon for free bottle of wine.. All awful it looked to me. Got pumpkin and spice and never used it. *

*I was getting some liquor for cookies. I had bought couple Belgian cookie irons and the recipes I found to use these old irons called for liquor. My son took me to a liquor store. I wanted little bottles. *

*My sister made a very good no bake rum ball cookie. I cannot even eat them now. No alcohol now with my meds. I was not a drinker anyway so ok.*


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

The only thing I can figure is that kids somewhere are rowdy and crude. Because H-T is a family site, posts should be suitable for children to read. Some people are a lot less concerned about what their children are exposed to so they think it is OK for other people's children to see nasty crude abusive posts.

That has got to be it. Don't you think?


----------



## anniew (Dec 12, 2002)

I mostly lurk here, but find that most posts require no thinking, whereas Sourdough has some that are thought provoking, even if you don't see his point or don't agree with it. Maybe if others (myself included) made more posts, it might get more interesting here, which is what I think Sourdough is looking for...maybe!


----------

